# List of Named Spells



## jonesy (May 18, 2011)

Does anyone know if there's already a list of spells named after their creators somewhere? Couldn't find one, but I'm sure there must be.

Was Bigby having problems with his own hands or something?

Edit: by the way, there doesn't seem to be a thread icon for Planescape.


This is as far as I've got:

-------------------------------

Abbathor's Greed

Abi-Dalzim's Horrid Wilting

Acererak's Blackstone

Agannazar's Scorcher

Alahandra's Questing Call

Alamanther's Return

Alaunghaer's Enchanted Triptych

Alcimer's Flying Fist

Alimar's Fundamental Breakdown

Alvira's Stasis Shell

Amgig's Rowers

Amvid's Unseen Limb

Archveult's Skybolt

Argaster's Cloak of Shadows

Auril's Flowers

Avissar's Flaming Weapon

Azuth's Exalted Triad
Azuth's Fendsor
Azuth's Spellshield

Baalzebul, Tongue of

Balagarn's Iron Horn

Ballant's Stonesplit
Ballant's Stonestrength

Bands of Sirellyn

Baravar, Mantle of

Barlen's Crabwalk

Belorigar's Baldric

Belsham's Mace

Beltyn's Burning Blood

Berronar's Favor

Bigby's Battering Gauntlet
Bigby's Besieging Bolt
Bigby's Bookworm Bane
Bigby's Clenched Fist
Bigby's Construction Crew
Bigby's Crushing Hand
Bigby's Dextrous Digits
Bigby's Fantastic Fencers
Bigby's Feeling Fingers
Bigby's Forceful Hand
Bigby's Force Sculpture
Bigby's Grasping Hand
Bigby's Interposing Eye
Bigby's Interposing Hand
Bigby's Most Excellent Force Sculpture
Bigby's Pugnacious Pugilist
Bigby's Silencing Hand
Bigby's Slapping Hand
Bigby's Strangling Grip
Bigby's Superior Force Sculpture

Billim's Bifrost Bridge

Bloodstone's Frightful Joining

Boccob's Rolling Cloud

Bowgentle's Fleeting Journey

Brandobaris, Stealth of

Brester's Beam of Light

Bugman's Mug

Caddelyn's Catastrophe

Caligarde's Claw

Dalamar's Lightning Lance

Darazell's Noose

Dariastren's Shadow Blight
Dariastren's Shadow Well

Darsson's Potion

Dathchaunt's Deathbolt

Dauntra's Cloak

Detho's Delirium

Dhulark's Glassstrike

Drawmij's Adventurer's Luck
Drawmij's Beast of Burden
Drawmij's Beneficent Polymorph
Drawmij's Breath of Life
Drawmij's Flying Carpet
Drawmij's Flying Feat
Drawmij's Handy Timepiece
Drawmij's Instant Exit
Drawmij's Instant Summons
Drawmij's Iron Sack
Drawmij's Light Step
Drawmij's Marvelous shield
Drawmij's Merciful Metamorphosis
Drawmij's Protection From Non-magical Gas
Drawmij's Scent Mask
Drawmij's Swift Mount
Drawmij's Tool Box

Drenal's Amok Needles
Drenal's Annoying Poke
Drenal's Distraction
Drenal's Dry Ink
Drenal's Eyesore
Drenal's Sound Barrier
Drenal's Stone Flame

Eilistraee's Grace
Eilistraee's Prayer Missiles

Ela's Accounts
Ela's Blessings

Elhorna's Bowstaff

Elminster's Effulgent Epuration
Elminster's Evasion

Erik's Preserve

Erythnul's Slaughter

Eskelia's Soul Cyclone

Evard's All-Seeing Worm
Evard's Black Tentacles
Evard's Menacing Tentacles

Fallion's Fabulous Fireball

Faluzure's Curse

Fantar's Reef
Fantar's Shoal

Farrand's Cognitive Conveyance

Fea's Flesh to Plush

Filverel's Doorward

Fistandantilus's Firequench
Fistandantilus's Portal

Forest's Fiery Constrictor

Garyx, Purge of

Geirdorn's Grappling Grasp

Ghorus Toth's Metal Melt

Graz'zt's Long Grasp

Grimwald's Greymantle

Gunther's Kaleidoscopic Strike

Haelyn's Courage

Halaster's Blacksphere
Halaster's Fetch
Halaster's Grappling Hand
Halaster's Image Swap
Halaster's Light Step
Halaster's Shaking Hand
Halaster's Teleport Cage

Heironeous, Righteousness of

Henley's Digit of Disruption

Hextor's Fiery Eyes

Hibyrntic's Curse

Horizikaul’s Boom
Horizikaul’s Cough
Horizikaul’s Versatile Vibration

Hornung's Baneful Deflector
Hornung's Guess
Hornung's Surge Selector

Hred's Touch

Ilsensine, Brain Slave of

Igedrazaar’s Miasma

Iggwilv's Lightning Cage
Iggwilv's Timeless Sleep
Tasha's Uncontrollable Hideous Laughter

Ilyykur's Mantle

Irithra's Spelltouch

Jalensifer's Trident

Jannes' Impressive Demeanor

Jaran's Prismatic Blade

Jhanifer's Deliquescence

Jonstal's Double Wizardry
Jonstal's Improved Double Wizardry

Juiblex, Touch of

Kaupaer's Skittish Nerves
Kaupaer's Quickblast

Keraptis' Fantastic Famulis
Keraptis' Flamecone
Keraptis' Flaming Missiles

Kereska's Favor

Khazid's Procurement

Khelben's Suspended Silence
Khelben's Warding Whip

Kieren's Curse Ward

Kord's Greeting
Kord's Power Surge

Kreshenk's Shadow Mask

Laeral's Aqueous Column
Laeral's Dancing Dweomer
Laeral’s Cutting Hand
Laeral's Silver Lance

Lahm's Finger Darts

Laogzed’s Breath

Larloch's Minor Drain

Laruin's Blinding Blizzard

Lauthdryn's Cleaving

Leomund’s Hidden Lodge
Leomund's Lamentable Belaborment
Leomund's Lifeboat
Leomund's Many Life Preservers
Leomund's Secret Chest
Leomund's Secure Shelter
Leomund's Tiny Hut
Leomund's Trap

Lutzaen's Frequent Jaunt

Macho's Uncontrollable Hideous Belching

Magius's Light Of Truth

Malec-Keth's Flame Fist

Manshoon's Xorn Talons

Maximillian's Earthen Grasp

Melf's Acid Arrow
Melf's Minute Meteors
Melf's Unicorn Arrow

Melisander's Harp

Mellix's Fire Mouth

Mentap's Mine

Merald's Murderous Mist

Merrshaulk's Kiss

Mestil’s Acid Breath
Mestil’s Acid Sheath

Moradin's Metal

Mordenkainen's Buzzing Bee
Mordenkainen's Capable Caravel
Mordenkainen's Celerity
Mordenkainen's Defense Against Reptiles
Mordenkainen's Disjunction
Mordenkainen's Electric Arc
Mordenkainen's Encompassing Vision
Mordenkainen's Faithful Hound
Mordenkainen's Faithful Phantom Defenders
Mordenkainen's Faithful Phantom Guardian
Mordenkainen's Faithful Phantom Shield-Maidens
Mordenkainen's Force Missiles
Mordenkainen's Involuntary Wizardry
Mordenkainen's Lucubration
Mordenkainen's Magnificent Mansion
Mordenkainen's Penultimate Cogitation
Mordenkainen's Private Sanctum
Mordenkainen's Protection From Avians
Mordenkainen's Protection From Insects and Arachnids
Mordenkainen's Protection Against Lycanthropes
Mordenkainen's Protection From Slime
Mordenkainen's Sword
Mordenkainen's Trusted Bloodhound

Morgannaver's Sting

Murdock's Feathery Flier

Muritho's Randomscatter

Murlynd's Ogre 
Murlynd's Void

Murq's Mystic Missile

Mylsibis' Arcane Contention

Mystra's Unraveling

Nahal's Nonsensical Nullifier
Nahal's Reckless Dweomer

Narcomb's Battened Hatches

Nchaser’s Glowing Orb

Nerran's Guardlock

Nerthus, Slumber of

Nerull's Scythe

Nesirie's Blessing

Nezram's Ruby Ray

Nimodes' Major Delousing
Nimodes' Unseen Butler

Nulathoe's Ninemen

Nybor’s Gentle Reminder
Nybor's Joyful Voyage
Nybor’s Mild Admonishment
Nybor's Psychic Imprint
Nybor’s Stern Reproof
Nybor’s Wrathful Castigation

Nystul's Blazing Beam
Nystul's Blacklight Burst
Nystul's Blackmote
Nystul's Crystal Dagger 
Nystul's Crystal Dirk
Nystul's Dancing Dweomer 
Nystul's Dancing Werelight
Nystul's Enveloping Darkness
Nystul's Expeditious Fire Extinguisher
Nystul's Flash
Nystul's Golden Revelation
Nystul's Grue Conjuration
Nystul's Lightburst
Nystul's Magic Aura
Nystul's Magical Mask
Nystul's Radiant Arch
Nystul's Radiant Baton

Odeen's Impenetrable Lock
Odeen's Magic Cloud
Odeen's Magic Tailor
Odeen's Secret Word
Odeen's Sounding Stick

Olidammara's Bard Spell
Olidammara's Carapace

Onsible's Key

Orbmaster's Incendiary Detonation

Orcus, Clutch of

Othnal's Spectral Dagger

Otiluke's Acid Cloud
Otiluke's Boiling Oil Bath
Otiluke's Bubbling Buoyancy
Otiluke's Death Screen
Otiluke's Diamond Screen
Otiluke's Dispelling Screen
Otiluke's Electrical Screen
Otiluke's Excruciating Screen
Otiluke's Fire and Ice
Otiluke's Force Umbrella
Otiluke's Freezing Sphere
Otiluke’s Greater Dispelling Screen
Otiluke's Orb of Containment
Otiluke's Polar Screen
Otiluke's Radiant Screen
Otiluke's Resilient Sphere
Otiluke's Screen
Otiluke's Siege Sphere
Otiluke's Smoky Sphere
Otiluke's Steaming Sphere
Otiluke's Telekinetic Sphere

Otto's Chime of Release
Otto's Crystal Rhythms
Otto's Dancing Sphere
Otto's Drums of Despair
Otto's Gong of Isolation
Otto's Irresistable Dance
Otto's Resistable Dance
Otto's Rousing Anthem
Otto's Silver Tongue
Otto's Soothing Vibrations
Otto's Sure-Footed Shuffle
Otto's Tonal Attack
Otto's Tones of Forgetfulness
Otto's Triple Chime
Otto's Warding Tones

Palin’s Pyre

Pelf's Rancid Arrow

Phade's Fearsome Aspect

Phezult's Sleep of Ages

Presper's Moonbow

Quimby's Enchanting Gourmet

Raistlin’s Wheel of Flame

Rary's Aptitude Appropriater
Rary's Defensive Spell Enhancer
Rary's Empathic Perception
Rary's Hesitation
Rary’s Interplanar Telepathic Bond
Rary's Lesser Telepathic Bond
Rary's Memory Alteration
Rary's Mind Scan
Rary's Mind Shield
Rary's Mnemonic Enhancer
Rary's Plane Truth
Rary's Protection From Scrying
Rary's Replay of the Past
Rary's Spell Enhancer
Rary's Superior Spell Enhancer
Rary's Telepathic Bond
Rary's Urgent Utterance
Rary's Vicious Missiles

Ray of Ondovir

Rhemus's Exhaustive Dweomerdrain

Saint Cuthbert's Cudgel

Segojan's Armor

Serten's Spell Immunity

Shadar's Primal Devastation

Shaeroon's Scimitar

Shandaril's Tracer

Shelgarn’s Persistent Blade

Simbul’s Skeletal Deliquescence
Simbul’s Spell Sequencer
Simbul’s Spell Trigger
Simbul’s Spell Matrix
Simbul’s Synostodweomer

Slerotin's Fortitude

Snilloc's Major Missle
Snilloc's Snowball
Snilloc’s Snowball Swarm

Sorrel's Dirge

Sortil's Aqueous Transfer

Spendelard's Chaser

Spielbuk's Pocket Spellbook

Strahd's Baneful Attractor

Stromp's Dwarven Cleaver

Tanatha's Melt

Tasirin's Haunted Sleep

Tasso's Shriek

Tenser's Brawl
Tenser's Deadly Strike
Tenser's Destructive Resonance
Tenser's Eye of the Eagle
Tenser's Eye of the Tiger
Tenser's Flaming Blade
Tenser's Floating Disc
Tenser's Greater Floating Disc
Tenser's Fortunes of War
Tenser's Giant Strength
Tenser's Hunting Hawk
Tenser's Master of Arms
Tenser's Primal Fury
Tenser's Running Warrior
Tenser's Staff of Smiting
Tenser's Steady Aim
Tenser's Transformation

Tharizdun's Maddening Scream
Tharizdun's Touch

Theggeron, Serpents of

Theller's Argauneau

Thultaun's Thrust

Thundaerl's Universal Taster

Thunguul's Preservation

Tirumel’s Energy Spheres

Tobian's Ultimate Circle

Tulrun's Tracer

Tvash-Prull’s Bonefiddle
Tvash-Prull, Fugue of

Tymessul's Cerulean Traverse
Tymessul's Planar Pacifier

Tysiln's Wondrous Carriage

Urfestra, Rotting Curse of

Vaeraun’s Nightshield

Vecna's Conflagration
Vecna's Courier

Volhom's Minute Missiles
Volhom's Tentacle Arms

Von Gasik's Refusal

Xult's Magical Doom

Zajimarn’s Avalanche
Zajimarn's Field of Icy Razors
Zajimarn’s Ice Claw Prison

Zagig's Amusing Alteration
Zagig's Canned Laughter
Zagig's Gender Shift

Zala's Amberhelm
Zala's Deception
Zala's Disruption
Zala's Forcebuckler
Zala's Icejacket
Zala's Lifeforce Guardian

For many of the original spells (like Magic Missile), check Achan hiArusa's post later in this thread: http://www.enworld.org/forum/5567817-post28.html


----------



## the Jester (May 18, 2011)

Looks like you missed _Bigby's bookworm bane_.

I seem to recall the EX modules having a spell or two named after Murlynd, but I could be wrong.

If you're including 4e spells, there are some others, too; I think a fellow named Orbmaster had a few.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 18, 2011)

these i found missing that are listed on the 1st ed Unearthed Arcana.

serten's spell immunity

Leomund’s lamentable Belaborment

Tasha's uncontrollable hideous laughter


----------



## jonesy (May 18, 2011)

"Must spread exp before giving it to Scott again."



Scott DeWar said:


> Tasha's uncontrollable hideous laughter



There already.


----------



## the Jester (May 18, 2011)

Oh yeah- _Henley's digit of disruption,_ from S4.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 18, 2011)

what about the cantrip: Bigby's insulting hand?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 18, 2011)

Good idea for a list. I imagine most of these guys have been detailed at some point. I'd love to know the details. (Some of them are in the 1E Rogues Gallery, which is one of my favorite books.)


----------



## the Jester (May 18, 2011)

_Lahm's finger darts,_ from the 3e BoVD.

There are a bunch named after demon princes and archdevils, too, but I'm not sure you'd count them (e.g. _touch of Juiblex_), but then again, you have _Laogzed's breath_ up there.


----------



## jonesy (May 18, 2011)

the Jester said:


> There are a bunch named after demon princes and archdevils, too, but I'm not sure you'd count them (e.g. _touch of Juiblex_), but then again, you have _Laogzed's breath_ up there.



I was kind of on the fence with that. I still am. But mostly because I'm not that familiar with them. But sure, why not?


----------



## Dausuul (May 18, 2011)

jonesy said:


> Was Bigby having problems with his own hands or something?




"The old goat comes up with one good gimmick, and beats it to death with a rock." --Khelben Blackstaff


----------



## the Jester (May 18, 2011)

jonesy said:


> I was kind of on the fence with that. I still am. But mostly because I'm not that familiar with them. But sure, why not?




In that case, add:

_Clutch of Orcus
Graz'zt's long grasp
Rotting curse of Urfestra*
Serpents of Theggeron*
Tongue of Baalzebul
Touch of Juiblex_

*I'm not sure who or what Urfestra or Theggeron are; they may be places rather than people.


Did you want the 4e ones too?


----------



## jonesy (May 18, 2011)

the Jester said:


> Did you want the 4e ones too?



Sure. Are there a lot of those? I remember complaints about the loss of named spells in 4e. Not sure if that was just about the old ones losing theirs.


----------



## Ahzad (May 19, 2011)

this thread has given me an idea of a campaign world where the only spells available are the named spells, it'll probably never get out of the idea vault but it seems like a neat thing to me.


----------



## Thanael (May 19, 2011)

Spendelard's Chaser (FOR)
Grimwald's Greymantle (FOR)

Greyhawk Adventures HC has more spells from Bigby, Tenser, Otiluke and the rest of Greyhawk's Circle of Eight. (Here's a 3E conversion of the spells)
Pages from the Mages has lots of FR name-spells.

More info on Tenser here: http://www.enworld.org/forum/genera...rd-edition-epic-tenser-stats.html#post4707079


----------



## Thanael (May 19, 2011)

Ahzad said:


> this thread has given me an idea of a campaign world where the only spells available are the named spells, it'll probably never get out of the idea vault but it seems like a neat thing to me.




True Vancian casting, huh? It sure adds lots of flavour and i thinkg it's very fitting for D&D.  Sepulchrave's Story Hour for example had great Vancian Wizards developing personal spells hoarding their spells and trading them relucatntly. I suppose you could say all arcane D&D spells were once named spells, but most of the older have spread so far that the names have been lost.


----------



## jonesy (May 19, 2011)

Thanael said:


> I suppose you could say all arcane D&D spells were once named spells, but most of the older have spread so far that the names have been lost.



Dibs.

jonesy's Magic Missile
jonesy's Suggestion
jonesy's Time Stop




_Eight, sir; seven, sir;
Six, sir; five, sir;
Four, sir; three, sir;
Two, sir; one!
Tenser, said the Tensor.
Tenser, said the Tensor.
Tension, apprehension,
And dissension have begun._


----------



## Achan hiArusa (May 20, 2011)

Drawmij's Instant Death
Drawmij's Instant Stripping

Otto's Gelatinous Cube Transformation to Edible Gel


----------



## jonesy (May 20, 2011)

Achan hiArusa said:


> Drawmij's Instant Death



NOT a spell named after its creator, but a spell named after what happens to Drawmij should it be cast.



> Drawmij's Instant Stripping
> 
> Otto's Gelatinous Cube Transformation to Edible Gel



And sadly, these two never had descriptions. As far as I know. The second one might actually have been be useful.


----------



## Achan hiArusa (May 20, 2011)

jonesy said:


> NOT a spell named after its creator, but a spell named after what happens to Drawmij should it be cast.
> 
> 
> And sadly, these two never had descriptions. As far as I know. The second one might actually have been be useful.




If you don't find the first one useful then you don't play the type of roleplaying sessions that I do.


----------



## jonesy (May 20, 2011)

Achan hiArusa said:


> If you don't find the first one useful then you don't play the type of roleplaying sessions that I do.



Well, I guess if you have a thing for stripping 63 year old mages who look like thirty year olds.


----------



## Achan hiArusa (May 20, 2011)

Okay, after that laugh, something serious:

Mentioned or Described in FR4 "The Magister" and FOR13 "Secrets of the Magister":

Archveult's Skybolt
Belorigar's Baldric
Caddelyn's Catastrophe
Dathchaunt's Deathbolt
Detho's Delirium
Filverel's Doorward
Ilyykur's Mantle
Irithra's Spelltouch
Jalensifer's Trident
Laeral's Dancing Dweomer
Lauthdryn's Cleaving
Merald's Murderous Mist
Nerran's Guardlock
Nezram's Ruby Ray
Phezult's Sleep of Ages
Ray of Ondovir
Quimby's Enchanting Gourmet
Shaeroon's Scimitar
Shandaril's Tracer
Tasirin's Haunted Sleep
Tulrun's Tracer
Xult's Magical Doom


----------



## Achan hiArusa (May 20, 2011)

Sorry sequential post, but here is the Dragon spell Index from the DragonDex:

DragonDex - Spells Index


----------



## Achan hiArusa (May 20, 2011)

Netheril Kingdom of Magic gives proper names to most of the spells in the 2nd Edition Player's Handbook.  So:

General Matick's Missile
Keonid's Suggestion
Chronomancer's Time Stop


----------



## Stormonu (May 20, 2011)

Here's some more:

Alimar's Fundamental Breakdown (Tome of Magic)

Bands of Sirellyn (Player's Option: Spells & Magic)

Forest's Fiery Constrictor (Tome of Magic)

Hornung's Guess (Tome of Magic)

Khazid's Procurement (Tome of Magic)

Leomund's Hidden Lodge (Player's Option: Spells & Magic)

Mordenkainen's Force Missiles (Player's Option: Spells & Magic)

Murdock's Feathery Flier (Tome of Magic)

Tenser's Destructive Resonance (Player's Opton: Spells & Magic)


----------



## jonesy (May 20, 2011)

Achan hiArusa said:


> Netheril Kingdom of Magic gives proper names to most of the spells in the 2nd Edition Player's Handbook.  So:
> 
> General Matick's Missile
> Keonid's Suggestion
> Chronomancer's Time Stop



Wow. I have to check that out. Most of them? That'd be a lot of spells.


----------



## jonesy (May 20, 2011)

I have a problem, and it's the joke spells.

For instance:
Bigby's Insulting Hand? Not actually a spell.
Bigby's Interposing Eye. Is actually a spell.


----------



## TarionzCousin (May 20, 2011)

jonesy said:


> Bigby's Insulting Hand? Not actually a spell.



That is just Bigby's ordinary hand. It's usually just a somatic gesture, but occasionally is accompanied by a verbal retort as well.


----------



## Achan hiArusa (May 20, 2011)

Though the names of the spells are different here are the inventors and their spells:

Aksa:  Fabricate, Disintegrate, Glassee, Enlarge, Polymorph any Object, Item, Passwall, Mending, Shatter.
Anglin:  Magic Mirror, Prismatic Sphere, Prismatic Spray, Prismatic Wall
Berthot:  Fumble, Chaos, Screen
Brightfinger:  Screen, Dancing Lights, Light
Carbury:  Phantasmal Force, Improved Phantasmal Force, Phantasmal Killer, Magic Mouth, Unseen Servant, Spectral Force, Spook, Invisible Stalker, Phantom Steed
Chever:  Contact Other Planet, Simulacrum
Chronomancer:  Reverse Gravity, Temporal Stasis, Time Stop.
Cragh:  Deafness
Dace:  Comprehend Languages, Taunt, Tongues, Ventriloquism
Decampus:  Alarm
Dethed:  Clone, Finger of Death, Death Spell, Trap the Soul
Efteran:  Dream, Sleep
Enollar:  Misdirection, Delude, Sequester, Mislead, Remove Curse, Sending
Fahren:  Glitterdust
Fjord:  Airy Water, Animate Dead, Distance Distortion, Vacancy
Fourfinger:  Enchanted Weapon, Lower Water, Part Water, Control Weather
General Mattick:  Armor, Magic Missile, Shield
Gwynn:  Feign Death, Vampiric touch
Hamring:  Ray of Enfeeblement, Feeblemind, Hypnotic Patter, Hypnotism, Mass Suggestion, Scare
Hersent:  Sepia Snake Sigil
Jarm:  Irritation, Magic Jar, Legend Lore, Spectral Hand, Summon Swarm, Mount
Karsus:  Karsus's Avatar (new spell)
Keonid:  Mass Charm, Confusion, Emotion, Fear, Forget, Friends, Geas, Suggestion
Kutson:  Antipathy/Sympathy, Mind Blank, Programmed Illusion
Lefeber:  Minor Creation, Major Creation, Contingency, Weave Mythal (new spell)
Lucke:  Monster Summoning I-VII, Conjure Animal, Contagion
M'dhal:  Guards and Wards, Protection from Normal Missiles, Protection from Evil, Protection from Evil 10' radius
Mavin:  Mavin's Create Volcano (new spell), Earthfast (new spell), Wall of Iron, Meteor Swarm, Stone to Flesh, Wall of Stone, Worldweave (new spell)
Nalevac:  Infravision, Rainbow Patter, Color Spray
Niquie:  Gaze Reflection
Noanar:  Delayed Blast Fireball, Fireball, Fire Shield, Fire Trap, Wall of Fire
Nobrow:  Fire Charm, Affect Normal Fires
Oberon:  Banishment, Blink, Dismissal, Dimension Door, Teleport Without Error, Succor, Telekinesis, Teleport
Pockall:  Invisibility, Improved Invisibility, Charm Monster, Invisibility 10' radius
Polybeus:  Continual Light
Primidon:  Flame Arrow, Burning Hand, Incendiary Cloud, Pyrotechnics, Flaming Sphere
Proctiv:  Proticv's Breach Crystal Sphere (new spell), Dig, Move Earth, Move Mountain (new spell), Stone Shape, Glassteel, Transmute Water to Dust
Prug:  Domination, Hold monster, Hold Person, Hold Undead, Charm Plant, Repulsion
Ptack:  Crystalbrittle, Knock, Wizard Lock (sort of), Nondetection, Secret Page
Purnia:  Fool's Gold
Quantoul:  Alter Self, change Self, Spider Climb, Haste, duo-dimension, Massmorph, Polymorph Other, Polymorph Self, slow, Statude, Strength, Wraithform
Raliteff:  Illusionary Script, Erase
Sadebreth:  Reincarnation, control Undead
Shadow:  Demishadow Magic, Demishadow Monster, Shadow Door, Shadow Magic, Shadow Monsters, Shades, Summon Shadow, Shadow Walk
Shan:  Wall of Force, Grease, Web
Smolyn:  Blindness, blur, Eyebite, Forsight, False Vision, Mirror Image, True Seeing, Veil
Stoca:  Shape Change, Animal Growth, Enervation, Plant Growth, Water Breathing, Fly
Tipald:  Conjure Elemental, Explosive Runes
Tolodine:  Cloudkill, Death Fog, Gust of Wind, Tolodine's Killing Wind (new Spell), Stinking Cloud, Wind Wall
Toscudlo:  Advanced Illusion, Mass Invisibility, Demand, Hallucinatory Terrain, Illusionary Wall, Project Image
Trebbe:  Antimagic shell, Wizard Eye, Globe of Invulnerability , Minor Globe of Invulnerability, Know Alignment, Detect Evil, Identify, Detect Invisibility, Trebbe's Scry magic, Detect Scrying, Detect Undead, Spell Turning, Weird
Undine:  Avoidance, Phase Door, Deeppockets, Hold Portal, Rope Trick
Valdick:  Astral Spell, Maze, Forcecage, Gate, Ensnarement, Valdick's Spheresail (new spell), Sink
Veridon:  Chill Touch, Fog Cloud, Cone of Cold, Wall of Ice, Solid Fog, Ice Storm, Wall of Fog
Vilate:  Bind, Whispering Wind
Volhm:  Lightning Bolt, Chain Lightning, Energy Drain, Shocking Grasp
Xanad:  Power Word Blind, Audible Glamer, Power Word Kill, Message, shout, Power Word Stun
Yong:  Vanish, Imprisonment, Binding, Feather Fall, Levitate, Jump
Zahn:  ESP, Find Familiar, Clairaudience, Locate Object, Mirage Arcana, Clairvoyance, Vision
Zwei:  Extension I to III


----------



## jonesy (May 20, 2011)

That's the Netheril list? That is quite a lot. And interesting.

I'd exp you again if I could.


----------



## Achan hiArusa (May 20, 2011)

Yep, pretty much.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 21, 2011)

re Bigby's insulting hand-
in one of the dragon magazines there was a list of "half level spells" that lists that as one of the spells. basically it involves the middle finger being shown toward you opponent with the back of the hand facing the said opponent. This has the effect of enraging on occasion.

This REALLY was in a dragon mag! Seriously! !


----------



## jonesy (May 21, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> re Bigby's insulting hand-
> in one of the dragon magazines there was a list of "half level spells" that lists that as one of the spells. basically it involves the middle finger being shown toward you opponent with the back of the hand facing the said opponent. This has the effect of enraging on occasion.
> 
> This REALLY was in a dragon mag! Seriously! !



I know. I own the mag. But it's still not a spell.


----------

